# Brussel Sprouts



## SizzlininIN (Nov 15, 2004)

I was thinking about maybe making some of these as one of the sides for the holiday.  I don't care for them but other family members do.  Can you please share your recipe on how to prepare these and any other tips regarding them.  Thanks


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 15, 2004)

Here is a recipe from Ina Garten.

Roasted Brussels Sprouts 

Recipe Summary
Difficulty: Easy 
Prep Time: 10 minutes 
Cook Time: 40 minutes 
Yield: 6 servings 


1 1/2 pounds Brussels sprouts 
3 tablespoons good olive oil 
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt 
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. 
Cut off the ends of the Brussels sprouts and pull off any yellow outer leaves. Mix them in a bowl with the olive oil, salt, and pepper. Transfer them to a sheet pan and roast for 35 to 40 minutes, until crisp outside and tender inside. Shake the pan from time to time to brown the Brussels sprouts evenly. Sprinkle with more kosher salt (I like these salty like French fries) and serve hot.


----------



## merstarr (Nov 15, 2004)

Here's a good one:

BRUSSELS SPROUTS IN GARLIC BUTTER

15   (fresh) Brussels sprouts, halved lengthwise  
1 1/2    tablespoons butter  
1 1/2    tablespoons olive oil  
3    cloves garlic, smashed with the flat of a knife  
   freshly grated parmesan cheese (optional)  
   salt and pepper  

1.  Melt butter and olive oil in a medium skillet (over medium-high heat) until butter is foamy. 
2.  Reduce heat to medium, add smashed garlic and cook until lightly browned. 
3.  Remove garlic and discard. 
4.  Add sprouts cut side down, cover, and cook without stirring on medium-low heat 10-15 minutes or until tender when pierced with a knife. 
5.  The cut side of the sprouts should get nice and browned, with a nutty, buttery flavor enhanced by garlic. 
6.  Top with freshly grated parmesan and salt & pepper to taste.

2-4 servings 

from Joy of Cooking


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks so much......they sound yummy except for the sprouts   (I don't like them) but I think the ingred. will go well together and the family will like them.


----------



## debthecook (Nov 15, 2004)

Thats what my green (besides a salad) will be for Thanksgiving. I like to cut them in half, then saute in butter till done.


----------



## honeybee (Nov 15, 2004)

*Brussels sprouts*

I remember my mother making creamed Brussels sprouts. I think she added sour cream. Sometimes I put lemon juice with them after I steam them, sometimes I put lemon juice and margarine on them after steaming. They're also good with lemon juice and mustard and honey. Just don't overcook them.


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 15, 2004)

My favorite!

Drunken Brussel Sprouts 
2 lb Brussel sprouts 
8 slices of Bacon 
2 Onions, small, sliced thin 
2 Garlic cloves, chopped 
1 ts Sugar 
1/2 c Ale, dark 
Salt and pepper to taste 

1.Trim brussel sprouts of limp leaves, then cut an 'X' in the base of each stalk. 
2.Bring a large pan of lightly salted water to a boil, add sprouts and bring back to a boil. Boil 1 minute, then immerse sprouts in an ice bath to stop cooking. Cut sprouts in half. 
3.In a skillet, saute bacon 3 minutes. Add onion, garlic, and sugar and continue sauting until bacon is crisp and onions/garlic are tender. 
4.Add sprouts and saute until warmed through. Pour in beer and bring to a boil. Simmer until sprouts are crisp-tender, about 3 minutes. Season with salt and pepper and serve.


----------



## htc (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi, I know this is a long shot, but the last time I was at a restuarant, they had a brussel sprout dish that had some sort of mustard flavoring. I don't know how they cooked  it, but MAN, was it good.  The b. sprouts were cooked through so they  were reallysoft and didn't have that bitter taste to them.  And the flavor was AWESOME! Any ideas???? Thanks


----------



## wasabi woman (Dec 16, 2004)

htc said:
			
		

> they had a brussel sprout dish that had some sort of mustard flavoring. ...Any ideas???? Thanks



Brussels Sprouts With Mustard Sauce  

Ingredients:  
  1 lb. brussels sprouts  
  2 tsp. butter  
  2 tsp. Dijon mustard  
  1 tbsp. lemon juice  

Rinse fresh brussels sprouts and trim stems.  
Cut an X about 1/4-inch deep in the base of each sprout.  
Steam the sprouts in a steamer set over boiling water for 7 to 10 minutes, or until just tender.  
Meanwhile, melt butter in a small saucepan over medium-low heat.  
Stir in lemon juice and mustard when butter has just melted.  
Place sprouts on a serving platter and toss with butter and lemon mixture.
Serves four.  

*Frozen brussels sprouts can be substituted for fresh. 
Simply prepare sprouts according to box directions and pick up the recipe at step 4.  

*Cauliflower, asparagus and broccoli can be substituted for brussels sprouts. 

Good Luck!


----------



## htc (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Wasabi! I'm going to try it this weekend.


----------



## abjcooking (Dec 17, 2004)

*Brussel Sprounts in celery sauce*

Brussel sprouts in celery sauce

1 lb. brussel sprouts, washed and trimmed
1 1/2 cups chopped celery
3 T. butter
3 T. all-puropse flour
1 cup milk
celery salt and pepper to taste

Cook sprouts in boiling salted water until tender.  Drain.  Cook celery in salted water until tender; drain and reserve 1/2 cup cerery water.  Melt butter in heavy saucepan.  Add flour; mix celery water with milk.  Stir into flour mixture; heat until sauce is thickened.  Season with celery salt and pepper.  Add celery; pour over hot brussel sprouts.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 17, 2004)

brussel sprouts that are bitter are bad brussel sprouts. the place you ate them should be ashamed. they are very easy to grow. they grow on a big stalk of a plant, and emerge at the "elbow" of where each branch comes out of the stalk. i think of them as tiny green cabbages. i steam mine until tender, then bathe them in butter and salt.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 18, 2004)

I like steamed brussel sprouts, too! - I only use smaller, tender ones, though.  The bigger ones I steam, then mash and add to creamed, mashed potatoes.

I like to fry some pancetta, cut into small chunks, until crispy and then add it to the steamed sprouts.


----------



## htc (Dec 18, 2004)

I've only had b. sprouts 2xs, once it was at home.  My brother made it for a holiday dinner and used a magazine recipe (either  Bon Apetite or Gourmet) and then at the resturant the other day.  Brother's was bitter and yucky, the rest. was really really goood

So if B. sprouts are bitter, does that mean they are not fresh?  So if I use frozen b. sprouts for a recipe, it should not taste bitter? since they are usually picked/frozen at peak freshness?


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 18, 2004)

I've never eaten a frozen vegetable that I've liked - well except for petit pois!

Brussel sprouts shouldn't be bitter.  If picked young and either steamed or boiled soon after picking, they are kind of mid-way between spinach and spring greens (do you have 'spring greens' in the USA?)


----------



## kyles (Dec 18, 2004)

Brussel sprouts are evil, having said that they are traditional here at Christmas so I cook them, and eat them, and no complain! With the addition of chestnuts and plenty of butter they aren't too bad I suppose. I steam them for about 7 - 10 minutes and then toss them in butter with the prepared chestnuts. I buy them organically from our local farmers market.

I always found them bitter when I was a kid, but I think that's because my dad boiled them for what seemed like weeks before we ate them, but was probably like an hour, not good for any veggie.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 18, 2004)

kyles said:
			
		

> Brussel sprouts are evil, having said that they are traditional here at Christmas so I cook them, and eat them, and no complain! With the addition of chestnuts and plenty of butter they aren't too bad I suppose. I steam them for about 7 - 10 minutes and then toss them in butter with the prepared chestnuts. I buy them organically from our local farmers market.
> 
> I always found them bitter when I was a kid, but I think that's because my dad boiled them for what seemed like weeks before we ate them, but was probably like an hour, not good for any veggie.



So glad to see that we are 'educating' you, Kyles  8)   I WISH I liked chestnuts - the only way I like them is roasted....    Buying them from street stalls in London was always a winter treat... 

Boiled for an HOUR?  No wonder you didn't like them!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 18, 2004)

ishbel, we love chestnuts so much here in the us that we stand in our open doorways bragging about them...


----------



## Claire (Dec 19, 2004)

I didn't like brussels sprouts when I was first introduced to them, but now love them.  Unlike others, I think freezing is the best thing to happen to vegetables in our life time.  I do buy the best and smallest, though (of any veg).  It's a great "concept" to only eat veggies fresh and locally in season, which you hear all the time on TV.  I still haven't figured out what veggies are fresh and in season in NYC (where most cooking shows originate) in February, because the rest of us who live with four seasons get fresh only from somewhere considerably south, shipped in.  There are two kinds of people who only eat fresh in season ... those who live in warm year round climates, and those who suffer malnutrition and constipation because fresh veggies and winter are not compatible.

That said, I like to steam brussels sprouts if they're fresh, or nuke them if frozen, until warm.  Then I split them in half, and put a bit of butter in the bottom of a frying pan, and place them in the melted butter cut side down.  I gently cook them in the butter for just a minute or two, then toss with a tablespoon of frozen orange juice concentrate.  A big hit.  Of course you can use regular OJ and cook it down (when I lived in FL and HI I did sometimes do that because I was getting oranges for free) with a bit of sugar.  But the concentrate works better!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 20, 2004)

claire, nyc has 3 of the world's greatest markets for fresh produce and meats/fish. the fulton fish market, and the hunt's point market (for fresh produce), and the meat markets on the west side known as the gansevoort markets. if anything is in season anywhere in the usa, it is trucked in on route 80 or up I95. foodstuffs from all over the world are flown, shipped or trucked in fresh everyday.
you can't beat locally, and especially organically grown produce during the growing seasons from new jersey, pennsylvania, and upstate new york/new england, but we are lucky to be a port city and get fresh produce all year 'round from all 'round the world.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 20, 2004)

Buckytom
We're in the same sitaution as you....   the UK is so close to southern Europe (and beyond) - in real terms....   indeed,  those 'foreign' countries are nearer than parts of the USA are to NY.... - so we have 'fresh' veg, in season, from lots of different places!

However, I am discerning in what I buy.  We get LOTS and LOTS of veg from Spain - including the most marvellous looking tomatoes...  all with absolutely zero taste!  Look good, but tasteless....   Ditto 'new' potatoes from Israel....   Love the look of them and the type (Nicola) but they go mushy when boiled or steamed....  yet Nicola potatoes from Cyprus or Greece are great...

In winter in the UK, it is mostly root vegetables and brassicas that are available....   hence the tradition of good hearty stews and casseroles; that's all that was available in times gone by!  But the channel tunnel means that if you live in London or other areas of the SE of England, you could go to Calais for lunch and to stock up on booze and cheeses etc and be home by 7.00 pm....  (I've done it!)  Scotland is too far for such adventures!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 20, 2004)

ishbel, it's funny how us yanks think of europe. we are so used to living in a fairly large country, that we forget that europe's nations are remarkably close together. (i hope someday to eat my way, er, travel across western europe) 
friends in dublin and belfast often go to scotland and france and spain on holiday, just as easily as i would go to florida, or colorado, or california. 

i was wondering, has scotland gone on to the euro, or do you use sterling? when i travelled in northern ireland, i kept euros in one pocket, and british sterling in the other. i got tired of looking to see if the queen was on my bills and coins...


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 20, 2004)

We are in the EU, but decided to stay out of the Euro (for the present, and please God, forever!!!).  We use Sterling, but have our own Scottish banknotes - but both English and Scots banknotes are equally as accepted in Scotland.

Yes, we are so lucky in Europe.  All those cuisines (genuine....  not 'transplanted'!!!) are available to us all with only a couple of hours travelling!

I go to Italy and France at least twice each year - more if I can manage to spare the time.  I bring back lots and lots of foodstuffs!  I love the French and Italian markets.  Last year we holidayed in France (2 times), Italy (Florence), Greek island (Corfu), as well as a week's break in the Highlands of Scotland and a week in Cornwall.  The only reason we were able to take so many breaks was that we had both accrued a lot of annual leave which, if we didn't take it, we would lose it.....   But most years we both get 5-6 weeks leave anyway....  I think that's a lot more generous than most US companies give employees?


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 21, 2004)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I was thinking about maybe making some of these as one of the sides for the holiday.  I don't care for them but other family members do.  Can you please share your recipe on how to prepare these and any other tips regarding them.  Thanks



SizzlininIN, I fix brussel sprouts with baby carrots and make a dijon, roasted whole mustard seed and butter sauce and toss them just before serving.  I made these for thanksgiving and someone there who hated brussel sprouts and took a 'polite' small amount said she now love brussel sprouts because of the sauce.


----------



## htc (Dec 22, 2004)

I just tried the brussel sprout with mustard recipe. It was nothing like the restaurant dish I tried.    It still tasted like brussel sprouts. (I know, it's supposed to...but the restaurant dish was AWESOME) I think when I make this dish for xmas, I might try to dish throw stuff together.  

I want the b. sprouts to take on the flavor of whatever sauce it's in.  So I'm not sure if steaming it and tossing it in sauce is my answer. I thought maybe braise it instead of steaming?  Not sure, but think this might be better to get the flavor of the sauce to go all the way through the b. sprouts.  

I think I will take the mustard sauce, use it as a base and just start tossing stuff in...we'll see, hopefully it'll be at least edible!


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 22, 2004)

htc said:
			
		

> I just tried the brussel sprout with mustard recipe. It was nothing like the restaurant dish I tried.    It still tasted like brussel sprouts. (I know, it's supposed to...but the restaurant dish was AWESOME) I think when I make this dish for xmas, I might try to dish throw stuff together.
> 
> I want the b. sprouts to take on the flavor of whatever sauce it's in.  So I'm not sure if steaming it and tossing it in sauce is my answer. I thought maybe braise it instead of steaming?  Not sure, but think this might be better to get the flavor of the sauce to go all the way through the b. sprouts.
> 
> I think I will take the mustard sauce, use it as a base and just start tossing stuff in...we'll see, hopefully it'll be at least edible!



Try cutting the sprouts in half, then more sauce will penetrate between the leaves.


----------



## htc (Dec 23, 2004)

Yes, this is what I did the first time around. I had the same thoughts you did.  I'll report back how my 2nd try goes.


----------



## htc (Dec 25, 2004)

I just tried my own throw together version of b. sprouts.

Here's a loose idea of what I did

1 lb b. sprouts (stems cut off and cut in half)
2 sprigs fresh tarragon cut into small slivers
2 tablespoons fresh garlic, minced
1/2 c c. broth
juice of 1/2 orange
couple splashs of vinegar (I used tarragon vinegar)
3 spoons sweet hot mustard
salt/white pepper to taste

Mix fresh tarragon, broth, OJ, vinegar & hot mustard in a bowl.  Add salt/pepper to taste. heat pan with oil and tossed in the garlic.  Then added the b. sprouts and sauteed for a minute or so. Add liquid and let sprouts simmer in pot until cooked to your liking.  

I think using the different kind of mustard helped a lot this time.  It didn't have as harsh of a taste as regular mustard does.

Hope someone tries this and lets me know how they like it and how I can improve it.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Dec 25, 2004)

I like brussel sprouts, at least in moderation.  My favorite way to have em is probably steamed, then sprinkled with black pepper, a tad of grated parm & smothered with Béchamel Sauce.  Mmmm! 

There's a bunch of recipes here though that I wanna try.


----------



## luvs (Dec 26, 2004)

try using them instead of green beans in green beann casserole, and try using Hanover frozen Petite ones. i hate the bitter things and even i'll eat hanover ones.


----------



## mish (Jan 2, 2005)

I usually roast em w evoo, add S&P, sometimes grated Parmesan, sometimes butter & garlic slivers. (Recall another recipe using soy sauce, somewhere.) Here's a few I've collected.  Haven't tried them all, but maybe there might be a recipe you'd like to experiment with. (Did a lot of copy/pasting from my files, so hope I didn't leave anything out.)

Brussels Sprouts, Chestnuts & Oranges
4 cups Brussels sprouts 
1-1/3 cups chestnuts, peeled 
1-1/3 large oranges, peeled and segmented 
2/3 cup chicken broth 
1 tablespoon and 1 teaspoon canola oil 
Salt and pepper to taste 

Preheat oven to 350°. Trim each sprout by cutting a little piece off the bottom.Cut an "X" in the bottom of sprouts and place in steamer over boiling water. Steam covered about 10 minutes or until tender. 

Remove sprouts from pot and cool. Cut each sprout in half and place in a casserole dish. Layer chestnuts on top of sprouts. Place oranges on top of chestnuts. Add broth and pour over all ingredients. Drizzle casserole with oil. Add pepper and salt. Bake 15 minutes or until oranges are soft.

Note: To roast whole chestnuts: Mark an "X" on the rounded side of each chestnut with a pairing knife. Place all the chestnuts on a baking sheet, and roast in the oven for about 30 minutes or until soft. Let cool. Peel, trying to keep chestnuts as whole as possible. 
**********
Brussels Sprouts with Pancetta
1 pound fresh Brussels sprouts, trimmed 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
3 oz paper-thin slices pancetta, coarsely chopped 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper 
3/4 cup chicken broth

Partially cook sprouts in large pot of boiling salted water, about 4 minutes. Drain. 

Meanwhile, heat oil in large skillet over medium heat. Add pancetta and saute until beginning to crisp, about 3 minutes. Add garlic and saute until pale golden, about 2 minutes. Add sprouts to the same skillet and saute until heated through and beginning to brown, about 5 minutes. 
Season with salt and pepper, to taste. Add broth and simmer until broth reduces just enough to coat the sprouts, about 3 minutes.
**********
Brussels Sprouts with Bacon
3 slices bacon, chopped 
1 tbl extra-virgin olive oil
1 shallot, chopped 
1 1/2 lbs Brussels sprouts, trimmed, small sprouts left whole,  larger sprouts halved 
Salt and pepper, to taste 
1 cup chicken broth

Brown bacon in a medium skillet over medium high heat. Remove bacon to paper towel lined plate. Add extra-virgin olive oil to the pan, 1 turn. Add shallots to the pan and saute 1 to 2 minutes. Add sprouts and coat in oil. Season with salt and pepper. Cook sprouts 2 to 3 minutes to begin to soften, then add broth. 

Bring broth to a bubble, cover and reduce heat to medium low. Cook 10 minutes, until tender. Transfer sprouts to serving dish with slotted spoon and top with cooked bacon bits.
**********
Spectacular Sprouts
1 lb Brussels sprouts
2 cups chicken stock or bouillon 
3 tbsp unsalted butter
½ cup sliced hazelnuts
1 naval orange 

Trim sprouts removing any of the outer loose leaves. Cut a tiny X in the base of each sprout for even cooking. 

Place stock in a saucepan and bring to a boil. Add sprouts, cover and cook about 10-12 minutes. Length of time will depend on their size. Drain and set aside in a heated serving dish. 

Melt butter in saucepan. Add hazelnuts and sauté until lightly browned. Add to sprouts. Sprinkle with finely grated peel and a couple tablespoons juice from the orange.  
**********
Buttered Brussel Sprouts 
1 container (1 pint) Brussel sprouts OR 2 packages (9 oz each) frozen Brussel sprouts 
1 cup chicken broth 
salt & freshly ground pepper, to taste 
1/4 teaspoon ground mace 
1 can (15 oz) whole chestnuts, drained 
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter or margarine 

Remove only the bruised leaves from the fresh Brussel sprouts; cut an "X" in stem-end of each sprout. Wash in warm salted water. 

Bring broth to boiling in a large saucepan; add the fresh or frozen sprouts, salt, pepper and mace. Bring to boiling. Lower the heat to simmering and break apart the frozen sprouts with 2 forks. Stir in the drained chestnuts and cover the pan. 

Cook frozen sprouts for 5 minutes, the fresh sprouts for 15 minutes, or until crisp-tender.Remove with slotted spoon to a heated vegetable bowl, reserving the cooking liquid for soup making. Add butter or margarine to the bowl; toss. 
**********
More Sprouts
3 pounds medium Brussels sprouts 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
8 thick slices bacon (about 8 ounces), cut crosswise into 1/2-inch strips 
2 teaspoons apple cider vinegar 
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt, plus more as needed 
Freshly ground black pepper

Bring a large pot of water to a boil and salt it generously. Trim bottom end of the Brussels sprouts, leaving the core intact, and pull off the outer dark leaves. Halve through the core. Add the sprouts and cook, uncovered, until tender, about 6 minutes. 

Drain and rinse under cold running water. (This can be done a day ahead.) Meanwhile, put the oil and bacon in a very large skillet or stewpot, and cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until the bacon is crispy. Remove the bacon with a slotted spoon and set aside. 

Increase heat to medium-high, add sprouts and cook, stirring occasionally, until they brown and the edges get crisp, about 10 minutes. Stir in vinegar, salt, pepper, and bacon. 
**********
Maple Glazed Brussel Sprouts with Chestnuts
3/4 cup chestnuts (fresh roasted or canned) 
1 pound brussels sprouts 
1/3 cup maple syrup 
2 tablespoons butter 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 

Preheat oven to 375°. Bring 2 quarts of water and 1 teaspoon of salt to a boil. If fresh chestnuts are used, shell with a paring knife and toast on cookie sheet in the oven until the meat pulls from the shell and the shell and skin can be easily removed. If canned chestnuts are used, drain and dry them. 

Trim the outside leaves from the Brussels sprouts and cut 1/4-inch deep cross in the bottoms of each. Drop them in the boiling salted water and cook until they are fork tender. Drain the sprouts and drop into ice water to shock and cool. Cut each Brussels sprout in half. 

Add maple syrup to 10" saute pan and warm. Add sprouts and bring to a boil. Quickly add  chestnuts and stir in butter. The syrup and butter will thicken and glaze the sprouts.  Season with salt and pepper and serve.
**********
Roasted Brussels Sprouts 
1 1/2  lbs Brussels sprouts 
3  tablespoons olive oil 
1/2-3/4  teaspoon kosher salt 
1/2 teaspoon lemon-pepper seasoning or freshly ground black pepper 

Preheat oven to 400° F. Cut off the ends of sprouts and pull off any yellow outer leaves. Mix them in a bowl with the olive oil, salt, and lemon-pepper seasoning.. Transfer them to a sheet pan and roast 35-40 minutes, until crisp outside and tender inside. Shake the pan from time to time to brown the sprouts evenly. Sprinkle with more kosher salt and serve hot.

Optional: Drizzle of balsamic vinegar or parmesan, or plain with olive oil and kosher salt.
**********
Brussels Sprouts with Vinegar Glazed Red Onions
Garnish with toasted hazelnuts if desired.
1 basket brussels sprouts (about 10 ounces)
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon unsalted butter
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 small red onion, thinly sliced lengthwise
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar

Trim outer leaves and stems from brussels sprouts, and discard. Bring a medium pot of  water to a boil, and add salt. Meanwhile, prepare an ice-water bath. Add sprouts to boiling water, and cook until tender but still bright green, about 4 minutes. Remove from heat, drain, and plunge into ice-water bath to cool. Drain well, and cut in half.

Heat 1/2 tablespoon butter and 1/2 tablespoon olive oil in a large heavy skillet over medium-high heat. Add sprouts, and cook, tossing occasionally, until they are brown and crisp on the edges, about 3 minutes. Season to taste with salt and pepper, and transfer to a large bowl. Cover with aluminum foil to keep warm.

Add remaining 1/2 tablespoon each butter and oil to the same pan over medium-low heat. Add onions, and cook, tossing occasionally, until wilted and transparent, about 3-4 minutes. Add vinegar (stand back to avoid the fumes), and stir to loosen any brown bits on bottom of pan. Cook until vinegar is reduced and onions are glazed, about 30 seconds. Add onions to brussels sprouts, and toss well.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 2, 2005)

wow! thanks mish. looks like i'm gonna be making brussel sprouts soon, and not just steamed with butter...


----------



## mish (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks, BT.  I often forget about them 'til holiday time, & wondered why I shouldn't make them all year round.  I would probably enjoy them just tossing on some french fried onions.  (Know that's not very gourmet, but who says you can't play with your food!)


----------

